

Meteor Devshop 0: share knowledge, not germs - qiqing
http://meteor.com/blog/2013/02/06/meteor-devshop-0-share-knowledge-not-germs

======
dybskiy
If you are in Vancouver, BC, the next Meteor event is in one week:
<http://www.meetup.com/Meteor-Vancouver/events/102031952/>

------
PavlovsCat
It's off-topic, but I'd like to point out that there is no connection between
being vaccinated against the influenza virus and spreading germs.

~~~
PavlovsCat
Okay I get it, the above post has a mistake in it: pointing out a flaw in the
article isn't actually off-topic. Thanks for pointing that out so eloquently.

